# Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I just started my regimen of it...I've been sick lately and have been trying to figure out what it is. I'm almost certain a lot of it is caused by a poor, insufficient diet. D:<

Anyway, ACV is now in the mix! 

Is it good for the dogs too? If anyone uses it, what for, and have you seen benefits?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

many people use it for their dogs..and i still don't understand why...

for humans, tho....my science professor drank a tablespoon of acv plus lemon in warm water all of the years i knew her.
she said it cleaned out her kidneys. and she was almost ninety when she died.....so who knows? it can't hurt unless you OD on it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I'm hoping it does me some good...If not I won't be able to justify forcing myself to drink a couple tablespoons of it a day.

I wonder how hard it is to OD on apple cider vinegar.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wouldn't just swallow a tablespoon of acv. i'd mix it in tea with some lemon.....straight acv can mess with the enamel of your teeth.

overdosing, well, it doesn't taste good enough to worry about that.....: )

and, whilst you're thinking about it, think about the other things you eat. i started studying and fixing my diet about six years ago, because of the relationship of food to health....and, whilst there are old wives tales that don't work, there are old wives tales that do...and there is science that works and science that is hooey....

but my ill health, i believe, has not gotten worse BECAUSE i changed the way i eat......i really believe we are what we eat.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've just been mixing it in a cup of water and downing it. I need to increase my water intake anyway, BADLY. I realized there were days when I would go with almost nothing to drink. And that is pretty bad. Oh gosh, I don't even want to think about all of the things I've been eating that aren't good for me. I'm not a big "sweets" person, but the salt intake, oh gosh that alone is enough to "preserve" me.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theres a thread somewhere about ACV for yeast overgrowth, it helps to kill the fungus, it can be given with food and applied topically (diluted of course)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

here ya go:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/7164-yeasty-paws.html


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There are some people that think ACV will cure anything. I have my doubts about it. Sounds too much like snake oil. I'm looking forward to getting reports on it to see what it does for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

over time, acv internally can act as a cleansing agent for the intestines....but will do absolutely nothing if the rest of the diet is crap : )


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I've just been mixing it in a cup of water and downing it. I need to increase my water intake anyway, BADLY. I realized there were days when I would go with almost nothing to drink. And that is pretty bad. Oh gosh, I don't even want to think about all of the things I've been eating that aren't good for me. I'm not a big "sweets" person, but the salt intake, oh gosh that alone is enough to "preserve" me.


here's the problem with what you're doing. you're not drinking enough water; so, therefore you are getting a more concentrated dose...which you don't need and can act as a corrosive if too concentrated.

so, if you're not able to increase your water intake....i did it with a shot glass.....no lie.....and now i can drink about 50 oz a day..

it's a myth that you have to have 8 glasses of 8 oz per day....everyone is different with different needs.

the only thing that IS true, is that we are made up of 60-70% water, so it would make sense to drink water, lest we become too concentrated and mess up our systems especially the kidneys....

start with one glass a day and slowly work up. i wouldn't worry about acv until you are able to clean up the rest of your food act. honest.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

When I first started taking ACV I tried mixing a teaspoon in my 20 oz water bottle and then drinking throughout the day... It didn't work well because I would constantly refill my water bottle when it was only half-gone. So I wasn't getting the "complete dose." 
Now what I do is I mix a teaspoon with about a cup or 12 oz of water, and have that in the morning. THEN I mix a tablespoon or so into my water bottle and I don't really worry about not refilling it. At night I have another cup of water with a teaspoon of ACV. If you are trying to drink more water I would recommend doing it this way.. or something similar. A good rule about water consumption is SIP don't chug. It's better to get your necessary water intake gradually throughout the day rather than all at once.

I used to add raw honey or lemon to the water but I don't even notice the taste anymore. I only add stuff now if I'm feeling ill. [ACV + raw honey + a little hot water = wonderful cough remedy]


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

You can also use it in a vinaigrette. I like to mix ACV and walnut oil and pour over a simple salad of greens. Delicious.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I've just been mixing it in a cup of water and downing it. I need to increase my water intake anyway, BADLY. I realized there were days when I would go with almost nothing to drink. And that is pretty bad. Oh gosh, I don't even want to think about all of the things I've been eating that aren't good for me. I'm not a big "sweets" person, but the salt intake, oh gosh that alone is enough to "preserve" me.


how much physical activity are you doing? you could be getting dehydrated which will happen quickly with a large salt intake and a small water intake, I'm sure drinking a bit more water and rehydrating yourself may help you feel better.

A rule i have been living by for the last 2-3 years... 
1oz of water per 1lb of weight. just a gauge 128oz is a gallon


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> When I first started taking ACV I tried mixing a teaspoon in my 20 oz water bottle and then drinking throughout the day... It didn't work well because I would constantly refill my water bottle when it was only half-gone. So I wasn't getting the "complete dose."
> Now what I do is I mix a teaspoon with about a cup or 12 oz of water, and have that in the morning. THEN I mix a tablespoon or so into my water bottle and I don't really worry about not refilling it. At night I have another cup of water with a teaspoon of ACV. If you are trying to drink more water I would recommend doing it this way.. or something similar. A good rule about water consumption is SIP don't chug. It's better to get your necessary water intake gradually throughout the day rather than all at once.
> 
> I used to add raw honey or lemon to the water but I don't even notice the taste anymore. I only add stuff now if I'm feeling ill. [ACV + raw honey + a little hot water = wonderful cough remedy]


raw honey + lemon + water and don't forget the whiskey  -- repeat until either unconscious and you won't care....or you're better : )


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have started using ACV for my dogs and it helped get rid of Shellie's ear infection that we had been treating for almost a month, it was gone within a week. She isn't as itchy as she was either. I may have to start taking it myself. Shellie gets 2 T per day in her food, and Zoey & Ziva get 1 teaspoon per day in their food.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm curious about using ACV too. My dog has tear stains and I read ACV can get rid of them, but since you can't get it near the eyes you need to feed it and it changes the pH of their tears. My concern is that wouldn't this also change the pH of their urine? And isn't a too acidic or too basic pH of urine the cause of crystals and urinary tract infections? Or is this way off base?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've heard it can help to cure urinary tract infections...I'll let you guys know how I do with it. So far I've actually enjoyed sipping on very dilute amounts of it in my water throughout the day. I drank concentrated doses because I read and relatives were telling me that it has helped when they were sick. So far when I was wheezing this morning after drinking the concentrated amount I felt better. I have really bad asthma that is exercise induced and allergy induced and it's oak season, we have tons of oak trees in our back yard, and the pollen is EVERYWHERE I did take my rescue inhaler before hand but it didn't help as usual, I was also breathing in steam for a short period of time - washing dishes and dog bowls. There was a combination of things, but over all with the ACV added into the mix it was lots better. When I took it I noticed my sinuses cleared a bit as well, I think this is because of the extreme taste/odor. Overall, I like it in it's concentrated dose and in the very dilute doses in my water. It adds a little flavor which is sort of nice, but I don't like a ton of flavor to my water anyway.

Yesterday I ate really well, so I don't know if that helped with the fatigue or if it was the apple cider vinegar. But after drinking it last night I felt more perky, could be because of how crazy it tastes too, who knows.

I used to eat super healthily and exercised "hard" doing p90x every day, before that I played on a competitive soccer team, and I also train dogs that can be physical. I walk the dogs a couple of miles a day regardless of the other exercise, sometimes I jog - normally with Indi. I can walk/jog hills fine, so I am in decent shape but no where near the great shape I used to be in. I am fatigued because of the downward spiral of my eating habits and exercise habits.

Getting into more holistic methods to keep myself healthy for the long term is what I am interested in. I think it's equally as important for me to stay healthy so I can keep the dogs very healthy as I seem to be the only one in the house who cares so much about their overall well being - we all only have one life [IMO] and I want mine and the pups to last as long as possible with a great quality.

edit: ALSO, I don't know what I would give the dogs ACV in....I don't know they would drink it in their water, perhaps if it was such a dilute amount, but getting the dogs to drink that much water for it to have any benefit would be hard. None of my dogs have yeast skin/infections, but from the so called benefits of ACV I've read that it could do a lot of things for dogs and acts as an anti-fungal and anti-bacterial agent.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

personally, i think if you eat healthy, with enough acidity, such as limes and lemons and oranges, there is no need to help your pH or change your pH...because unless you know what your pH is, you don't know whether or not it needs changing.

before anyone starts taking just one component of a completely holistic way of eating, it's important to know what is needed and what isn't.....just sayin'.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Magicre, I agree that is why I am looking into things like this. :] It interests me.


----------

